# Will replacing RAM by myself void warranty?



## mrinmoy (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi, I bought Asus X55C-SX161D, 2 weeks back from flipkart. The laptop is very good at regular task. But there is only one problem- 2Gb RAM. As I am using 64 bit Win 8, the RAM is very low for that. So I cannot open 5-6 task simultaneously, even when I try to open 5-6 chrome tab it slows down. The task manager sometimes shows that free available RAM is as low as 70-80 Mb at some times. So i decided to increase the RAM. Today I called Asus customer care. They said that only an Asus service centre person can upgrade the RAM with only RAM they provide. Or the warranty will void. 
So, what do you guys think? Should I myself upgrade the RAM or go to the service centre? Are they saying this only to increase their profit? Will they able to find out if I open the back cover if they see my laptop in case of any problem?
Thanks.


----------



## d3p (Sep 6, 2013)

mrinmoy said:


> Hi, I bought Asus X55C-SX161D, 2 weeks back from flipkart. The laptop is very good at regular task. But there is only one problem- 2Gb RAM. As I am using 64 bit Win 8, the RAM is very low for that. So I cannot open 5-6 task simultaneously, even when I try to open 5-6 chrome tab it slows down. The task manager sometimes shows that free available RAM is as low as 70-80 Mb at some times. So i decided to increase the RAM. Today I called Asus customer care. They said that only an Asus service centre person can upgrade the RAM with only RAM they provide. Or the warranty will void.
> So, what do you guys think? Should I myself upgrade the RAM or go to the service centre? Are they saying this only to increase their profit? Will they able to find out if I open the back cover if they see my laptop in case of any problem?
> Thanks.




Is the RAM Slot back cover sealed with some warranty stickers ?? if no, then you can change it yourself & it won't violate the warranty policy.


----------



## mrinmoy (Sep 6, 2013)

d3p said:


> Is the RAM Slot back cover sealed with some warranty stickers ?? if no, then you can change it yourself & it won't violate the warranty policy.



No there is no sticker, however the cover covers hard drive also along with RAM.


----------



## d3p (Sep 6, 2013)

mrinmoy said:


> No there is no sticker, however the cover covers hard drive also along with RAM.



Still there's no issue, but make sure you have appropriate tools for the reassembly.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 6, 2013)

As long as they don't understand that you opened it it's fine. But to be safe better take it to service center.


----------



## RON28 (Sep 6, 2013)

as fas as i know, installing RAM on acer laptops voids warranty better go to service and install it.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 6, 2013)

If adding RAM voids warranty as per company, then how the hell will service centre will do? I don't think they will agree. If at all they do, they will charge hefty amount. I'll say do it by yourself, and if you ever need to take your laptop for service, just plug the kit out, simple. Even I have added extra RAM in my Asus laptop.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 6, 2013)

It's not actually adding RAM. It's like opening the laptop. Generally it says, the device should be opened by trained professionals, and if you try it at home, they won't be responsible for anything and will void warranty.

So service center guys have the authority to do that.

BTW one can easily do that as long as he can fix it same so that later service center guys doesn't catch that it was opened before.


----------



## mrinmoy (Sep 6, 2013)

Actulaay I have replaced RAM on my previous laptop, but that was when it was out of warranty. I was thinking is there any kind of internal seal?





dashing.sujay said:


> Even I have added extra RAM in my Asus laptop.


 Was there any difficulties during opening the cover?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 6, 2013)

^No difficulties at all, and neither any seal kinda thing.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 6, 2013)

No, the screws for the case are usually hidden by warranty stickers.. You have to remove them to open the screws.. 
Better take it to service center to upgrade your RAM.. Even I had upgraded my RAM that way and they didnt charge much


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 6, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> No, the screws for the case are usually hidden by warranty stickers.. You have to remove them to open the screws..
> Better take it to service center to upgrade your RAM.. Even I had upgraded my RAM that way and they didnt charge much



That's the thing. They are smart 

It's a way to income. Also there's absolutely no difficulty in opening the cover but there can be some sort of sticker and all by which they can recognize.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 6, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> No, the screws for the case are usually hidden by warranty stickers.. You have to remove them to open the screws..
> Better take it to service center to upgrade your RAM.. Even I had upgraded my RAM that way and they didnt charge much



Didn't charge much ? Charging for RAM upgrade is itself too much IMO. And till date I haven't come across a system which had a seal sticker on either screws or back panel of RAM/HDD area.


----------



## mrinmoy (Sep 6, 2013)

So as there is no sticker, I think I'll do it myself.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 6, 2013)

Yeah my y510p has no sticker.  Removed both the 4gb ram and placed 2 8gb sticks with ease.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 6, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Didn't charge much ? Charging for RAM upgrade is itself too much IMO. And till date I haven't come across a system which had a seal sticker on either screws or back panel of RAM/HDD area.



Actually, now I remember I didnt upgrade my RAM at the service center, I upgraded right at the shop from which I bought the laptop.. At that point of time, I didnt realise they removed the warranty stickers.. even then, i never faced any issue with warranty (My laptop was a Dell)


----------



## mrinmoy (Sep 10, 2013)

I upgraded the RAM myself with this G.Skill one. 
The RAM rating have improved from 5.5 to 7.7 and the laptop is a lot faster now.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 10, 2013)

Congrats !!


----------

